# Bei "Zurück" HTML Seite neu laden



## WeMatt (16. Juni 2005)

Wie kann ich erzwingen, dass bei drücken des „Zurück“ Button am Browser, meine HTML oder PHP Seite, neu vom Server geladen und nicht aus dem temp Verzeichnis geholt wird? Gibt es dafür vielleicht einen META TAG?  Ich habe schon folgendes Probiert: 


```
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache"> 
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
```

Hat allerdings bisher nicht geklappt   .


----------



## Alexander Feil (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich denke nicht, dass das möglich ist.

Gruß
Aleks


----------

